
Apple sells more than 10M new iPhones in first three days - leephillips
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/23/us-apple-iphone-idUSKCN0HH1Q120140923?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter
======
byoung2
I have yet to meet anyone who is genuinely excited about buying the new iPhone
for personal use. Is it possible that most of the early buyers are just
looking to flip these phones in countries where they're not available yet?

~~~
timetraveller
No.

